# Can you smoke with live oak?



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

my live oak that was leaning from ike finally went. got it cut up.

can you smoke with live oak?

if not can you burn it in your fire place?

thanks

ive also got 2 pecans that are dead that i will definately use in the pit. i just hate that i lost the live oak, dont want it to go to waste.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes to all of the above. Good hard wood. Burns a long time.


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

For brisket and ribs i use live oak and hickory still comes out great!


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Certainly good for firewood and can be used in the pit as well. Not as good of a choice as mesquite, pecan, hickory...etc but certainly a decent choice if the others arent avail.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

sweet! thanks for the answers! like i said ive got 2 pecans that are for sure gone. 3 more that i have to keep an eye on. i should have enough wood to cook with for a while!


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

live oak is the best,green or dry


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

When I smoke brisket, ribs or chicken, I mainly use live oak, with pecan and a little mesquite every now and then. I love the flavor live oak gives.


----------

